# How Do You Tie Your Lures?



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

I usually tie my lures straight back to the lure but I have noticed a lot of people tie what's known as a Rapala knot.

http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/ind ... m#Overhand

It is supposed to allow your lure to swim more naturally.

Either that or it gives you a loop to allow more chances of snags and you lose your lure and go back and buy another one. 
Maybe that's why it's called a Rapala knot. (Should it be called Buy another Lure knot?)

I'm going to try it during my trip to Awoonga anyway, if I remember how to tie it when I get there.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Zone said:


> .
> 
> Either that or it gives you a loop to allow more chances of snags and you lose your lure and go back and buy another one.
> .


 :? :?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

both are good reasons, but it does allow the lure to swim like the manufacturer intended


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I use the "Rapala Knot" all the time even on my SP's and have never had the KNOT snag or any problems with the knot letting go  . Zone if that knot snags it must be one big loop to do that :shock: .


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

i have tried a unit knot...
which tightens on your first fish...........

i tried a small clip on a deep diver lure similar to a sx40 with great results , lure swam really well.
but when tried on an actual sx40 it was a disgrace and even sank the lure.

can i ask why you would bother with a rapala knot on a SP ?

do you guys not recommend using clips @ all ?
i have seen the rapala knot just havent memorised it yet.

p.s i think a clip would be best for swimming action as the clip will not fold to center as line would
and the lure has not as much to fight against , but the weight issue ... hmmm


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

can i ask why you would bother with a rapala knot on a SP ?

soft plastics come in all shapes/sizes as well , so do the jigheads/not always necessary though , and if you want your softplastic suspended while drifting/or even cast and retrieve , then a looped knot gives the best action results , as a matter of fact - i think it works excessively on some of the "paddletails" but this causes more vibration and interests the fish even more .... granted though , if all you do is jig up and down all day then there is probably no benefit , but once you learn the knots , they are just as strong , give better action , quicker to tie and cost nothing extra - then why not use them all the time...i have done alot of testing in the pool and clearwater creeks and i have always seen an improvement in sp action by using a loopknot.....i know...i ramble on...but just giving you the best possible picture in the words i write...rob


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I use the Rapala knot on lures and sp jig heads. It gives freeer action.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

The Rapala knot was an easy knot to learn. It's an ugly knot but certainly does the job.

The fact that it allows the lure to swim more naturally has got to be a slight advantage and definately worth using I reckon.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i use the uni knot with great success...never had one break or come loose...it also allows the lures to swim freely


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I use a knot.

Cheers


----------



## benno (Oct 29, 2007)

no comments on the steel clips ?
avoid 'em like hell you say ...


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

Rapala knot for me. It's easy to remember and tie on the water. Currently, I pre-tie the set of HB's and SP jigheads I'm likely to use on a trip and tie another loop on the other end of the leader. Both rod lines terminate in snap swivel so a lure change is only a clip away. Mind you, I notice the the HB's and all SP's swim OK but the snap swivel idea is useless on a popper and tiny things like SX-40's

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

i use a uni knot tightened short of the hb to create a loop. lets you give the lure free movement but can also be snugged down on the lure to dampen the action which is useful on timid or shut down fish. loops are a must for getting topwater lures to walk the dog as well. haven't found any benefit tying the loop on sp's but i could see the logic for topwater and ul-weight jigs. makes absolutely no difference on paddle tails. and as far as clips go, i don't trust em - heard too many horror stories about them opening up on big fish and they're just another thing that can spook a fish. why do we use flurocarbon leaders if not to hide the connection to the lure?

sam


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

For me...

Hardbodies = perfection loop, which allows the loure to swim as the manufacturer intended.

Softplastics = standard knot right down hard on the eyelet.

Joining leader to main line = Uniknot to uniknot


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Perfection loop for most hardbodies AND soft plastics


----------

